# Houseplant forums of quality?



## Wolfram1 (Sep 3, 2020)

So i have a few questions regarding my houseplants but i cant seem to find any concrete information online so i was wondering if anyone here knew any good houseplant or gardening forums? I really enjoy the stile of arachnoboards even with the new and "improved" classifieds section (why the heck cant i minimise that when its possible for any other subforum, hrm back to the topic...)  and was hoping to find something along the lines with dedicated biologists/botanists or some such but apparently its impossible to find something like that, at least for me.

I hope some of you guys might have any tipps where to look. In the meantime im going to ask my questions here just in case someone has a solution to my problems.

1) I got a big Monstera deliciosa 2 years back and it has doubled in size since then with the biggest leaf measuring just above 75 cm (30") but my 3 poles holding it up seem to be getting weaker and switching them out isn't really an option instead i would like to build some sort of freestanding wood scaffolding for the heavy plant to continue to support upward growth. I dont have all that much experience with this however and will have to construct it around the plant in order to avoid damaging its many aerial roots etc and i don't really want to find out that the thing i built is too flimsy or poorly constructed to hold the weight when its too late. At any rate i was hoping to get some tipps on how to go about securing it for the foreseeable future. I was thinking of adding some hooks to my ceiling but then i wouldn't be able to move it anymore...


2) A professor of mine gave me a succulent, veiny, leafless plant from somewhere in afrika that is similar to sarcostemma acidum but also different and i would like to know what it is exactly.


----------



## The Snark (Sep 3, 2020)

Wolfram1 said:


> I dont have all that much experience with this however and will have to construct it around the plant in order to avoid damaging its many aerial roots etc and i don't really want to find out that the thing i built is too flimsy or poorly constructed to hold the weight when its too late.


LA Co Arboretum, Santa Anita.
I caught some excerpts of when they rebuilt the epiphyte glass house. Simple job? Huge pain in the butt!! They essentially built the framework of a new house inside of the existing one then over a period of an entire summer transferred the load from the old to the new. This included suspending well over a ton of old logs and dead trees as the plants were encouraged to root to the new surroundings.
Roughly 5000 plants from all over the world in a room about 30 feet by 20 feet and about 15 feet tall. Very very slow, attention to the most minute details.

Is the pictured plant a Euphorbe?


----------



## Wolfram1 (Sep 3, 2020)

yea, im lucky none of the aerial roots have attached themselves but there is still a crapton of them and i would prefer to not damage them, after all the more roots the plant has the faster and bigger it will grow

im not sure, it could be all i know is that my archaeology professor brought that plant with him from afrika and that the lokal population was using them in fences where they would weave them into the wooden fences, not sur if that was for making them more stable of for aesthetics


----------



## Arthroverts (Mar 12, 2021)

Almost sounds like Sisol, except those _are_ the fences.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

P.S I’m aware this is essentially a necropost and am terribly sorry. Happens to the best of us.


----------

